
Facebook is storing an updated copy of your phone Contacts, nicknames included - rameerez
https://twitter.com/rameerez/status/977260483165204480
======
kp1
What do you think google has been doing for years.... And they do work closely
with NSA.

------
anotheryou
Is there a way to download _all_ the information FB stores about you?

There surely is more than in the official download. You can't even see likes
there, let alone shadow profiles, multi-accounts and whatnot.

Does living in the EU help maybe?

~~~
rameerez
Yeah, I'm sure they're keeping A LOT of data. Metadata, search history,
profiles browsing, app usage times and dates... Unfortunately there's no way
to know exactly what data are they hiding, unless you're Zucks or something
like that.

As far as I know, living in the EU does help: my understanding is that within
the EU, all your data belongs to you even if it's stored by Facebook; as
opposed as the US, where Facebook is the rightful owner of the data you
provide.

~~~
mindcrash
Living in the EU does not help. In fact, this is the office responsible for
overseeing data protection matters for all Silicon Valley companies operating
_across the entire EU_ :

[https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Office+of+the+Data+Protecti...](https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Office+of+the+Data+Protection+Commissioner/@53.1486055,-7.1831797,3a,75y,181.97h,99.09t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sXdpEt_QBMp4DIepvhGowrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!4m8!1m2!2m1!1sdata+protection+ireland!3m4!1s0x485d750a389a3e3b:0xe721fa208ed2831!8m2!3d53.1485291!4d-7.1828865)

And now you also know why Silicon Valley likes to have their European
headquarters in Ireland. It's not just because the beer is fantastic.

------
mike_n
And probably your calendar events and who they're with and any associated
info, etc... including any confidential corporate/health/other info

oh, and so does any other app that has calendar permissions (uber, etc)

------
sebazzz
I wonder if Facebook will be punished to set an example with the GPDR of the
EU.

------
robinduckett
Only if you authorized the Messenger app to take over your SMS app.

------
rameerez
Hey HN! Did I do something wrong? I got a Twitter notification that this
reached the frontpage, went to check it and it did, had like 48 upvotes,
checked it again a minute after that and it's now buried in "new" with 20
upvotes. First time at HN – sorry if I made some mistake

~~~
DoreenMichele
That sounds to me like it was probably submitted twice, one got upvoted and
then flagged.

As I understand it, you can't downvote posts. So a post should not drop from
48 points to 20.

~~~
Swizec
You can flag posts. That counts as a downvote (or more).

If I had to guess, I'd say the submission got heavily penalized for being
trollbait. Either by the mods, or by the community.

~~~
grzm
Flags affect ranking (which might be what you're getting at), but they don't
change the number of votes displayed.

